# Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming



## Maurice J. (27. Oktober 2012)

*Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Mechanischen Tastatur, da meine Logitech G15 den Geist aufgibt 
Ich bin aber nicht auf der Suche nach irgendeiner Mechanischen Tastatur.
Sie sollte MX-Black oder MX-Red Schalter besitzen, da die Tastatur für Gaming benutzt wird.
Sie sollte Multimedia tasten besitzen und ein voll beleuchtetes Tastenfeld haben. NKRO per USB ist nicht unbedingt notwendig es reicht wenn sie 6KRO hat.
Es wäre schön wenn sie eine Handballen-Auflage hat. Makro Tasten wären mir auch wichtig und USB Ports auch nicht schlecht aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Ich habe für mich noch nicht die perfekte Tastatur gefunden und ich hoffe, dass ihr eine für mich parat habt 
Ein begrenztes Budget habe ich nicht, es ist aber am besten wenn alle meine Anforderungen erfüllt sind und sie so billig wie möglich ist


----------



## Uziflator (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Diese QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Black, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vllt?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Kann Dir diese hier hier ans Herz legen (allerdings ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung + Makros) dafür um einiges günstiger:

Tt eSPORTS Meka G1 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE (KB-MEG005GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*



> Sie sollte MX-Black oder MX-Red Schalter besitzen, da die Tastatur für Gaming benutzt wird.


 
Die MX Red und Black sind für Gaming nicht besser.

Ausprobieren, (erst) dann für einen Switch entscheiden!


----------



## Maurice J. (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Die MX-Blacks und MX-Reds besitzen aber kein haptisches und hörbares Feedback, die Taste wird also "benutzt" bevor man es überhaupt weiß somit ermöglicht einem das schnellere Reaktionen was wichtig in Ego-shootern ist.

Hat einer Erfahrung mit der Tastatur: Tt eSPORTS ?


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Wo haben wir denn den quatsch wieder her?

Zur Meka Gunit hättest Du einfach mal die Suchfunktion bemühen können. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...anische-tastatur-thermaltake-meka-g-unit.html


----------



## merkijan (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Also ich habe die G-Unit zu Hause und kann sie auch empfehlen (Achtung, voll beleuchtet ist sie nicht!) - lies dir aber hierzu den Erfahrungsbericht von Hobbit mal durch.

Aber ich würde auch gern wissen, woher du denn schon solche Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen Schaltern hast? Hast du das im Internet gelesen? Wenn ja: Vergiss das bitte sofort! Nutze die dir vorhandenen Möglichkeiten (Laden vor Ort / 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht bei Bestellungen etc...) und probier ALLE Schalter aus. Es ist ein totaler(!) Schwachsinn, zu sagen, dass nur Reds und Blacks zum Spielen geeignet sind. Das hängt absolut von der Kombination Benutzer/Anwendung (mit absolutem Schwerpunkt auf Benutzer!) ab, um mal die gefühlten 4.000.000 Details bei so einer Sache in Kurzform zu bringen... 

Wenn du schon hier im Forum nach "Hilfe" beim Finden einer Tastatur für dich fragst: Hör auch auf die Leute, die schon ein paar Mechas unter ihren Fingern hatten 

Gruß,
Alex

*PS:* Wenn du ne Tastatur willst, bei der du nicht wissen möchtest, ob du sie ausgelöst hast, empfehle ich dir eine Cherry G81-1800   

*PPS:* Generell findest du hier im Forum ja schon einige Test-/Erfahrungsberichte und/oder beantwortete Fragethreads, die auch zu deiner Fragestellung passen sollten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Hmmm 
Mecha-Cherry *Black*'s-voll beleuchted-Multimedia Tasten-Handballenablage ... Mionix Zibal 60 ?


----------



## Superwip (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Lineare Tasten sind anders als oft behauptet jedenfalls *nicht* präziser- eher im Gegenteil, da es eben keinen fühlbaren Druckpunkt gibt.

Ein Vorteil von Linearen Tasten ist das man mit etwas Übung (leichter) um den Auslösepunkt "pendeln" kann, dadurch kann man die Taste mit einer relativ hohen und gleichzeitig einigermaßen konstanten Frequenz auslösen. Dadurch lässt sich eine "quasi Analoge" Eingabe erreichen mit der man etwa _langsamer gehen_ oder dosiert bremsen/beschleunigen kann. Das kann in manchen Spielen, je nach Spielweise ein gewisser Vorteil sein.

Für das "Bunny hopping" in Spielen wie Quake 3/Quake Live oder CS/CSS ist das übrigens kaum von Vorteil da man hier die "Sprung-Taste" (idr. die Leertaste) zwar ebenfalls in relativ genau definierten Abständen drücken muss allerdings sind diese Zeitabstände hier bereits so lang das man mit einer Taktilen Tastatur keine/kaum Nachteile hat.

In vielen Spielen, etwa in Rollenspielen einschließlich klassischen MMORPGs, RTS Games und den meisten Egoshootern sind Taktile Tasten also kein Nachteil. In manchen Egoshootern sowie prinzipiell etwa in Rennspielen (wer Spielt ernsthaft Rennspiele mit der Tastatur?) können sie aber gewisse Vorteile bieten.

-> In den meisten Spielen sind taktile Tasten kein Nachteil; in den übrigen Spielen können sie ein überschaubarer Vorteil sein, der nur für sehr ambitionierte Spieler relevant sein dürfte (und der auch eine bestimmte Spielweise sowie die Anwendung der richtigen Technik erfordert). Zumindest meiner Meinung nach kann man mit einer taktilen Tastatur aber besser schreiben. Ich benutze daher eine Tastatur mit Taktilen Tasten.


----------



## Chron-O-John (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Ich bin dann schlussendlich bei MX-Blacks gelandet.

Ich bin ein Typ der Soviso die Tasten immer voll durchdrückt (mit viel Kraft - man könnte auch Hämmern sagen ) somit sind die Blacks ganz gut, weil die Relativ wenig widerstand bieten und auch eben nicht so viel Kraft benötigen. 

Zum shooter Spielen finde ich Tasten mit Druckpunkt (Ich habe weiße ALPS alt und neu sowie Grüne ALPS schon ausprobiert) nicht so schön, einerseits nervt das dauernde klicken, und andererseits fühle ich mich in den Bewegungen nicht so flüssig, wie bei den Blacks - was aber wahrscheinlich auch an meiner Art und weise der Tastenbetätigung liegt.

Für RTS-Games hingegen (Starcraft II in meinem Fall) finde ich die Grünen ALPS (am ehesten vergleichbar mit Cherry Blue) wesentlich besser, aber ich will nicht immer Tastatur umhängen, also ist meine "Dauertastatur" die Black geblieben.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

So so, Blacks bieten wenig widerstand...


----------



## merkijan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

*Edit:* Verlesen.... Bah.... ich hatte irgendwie *MX Green* gelesen und mich auf ein Ende meiner Suche gefreut...


*@moparcrazy:* Naja, Schwerstarbeit ist es nicht, sie zu drücken. Man darf nur nicht anfangen, sie mit anderen MX-Schaltern zu vergleichen


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

Gibt eine Ducky mit grünen MX.


----------



## merkijan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Ich finde immer nur eine mit Green ALPS und DE-Layout kann ich auch vergessen... darum bin ich ja an WASD herangetreten. Hast du nen Link auf das Modell?


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

Im DE-Layout gibt es die auch nicht. Bin nur mit dem Handy on daher bekommst Du den Link erst heute Abend.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Gibt eine Ducky mit grünen...


 ...Keycaps & Beleuchtung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Muss mich verbessern: Gibt *demnächst* vielleicht eine Ducky mit grünen MX. Ducky DK9008 G2 PRO... | Facebook , Ducky DK9008 G2 Pro (Cherry Green switches) - [H]ard|Forum , http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=36119.0


----------



## merkijan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Danke für die Links! Die gefällt mir


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Wie sind dann jetzt die Greens`?


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Härtere Blue's: Cherry MX Green - Deskthority wiki


----------



## loller7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Argh, leider mit Click. Wie mich das nervt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie sind dann jetzt die Greens`?


 


moparcrazy schrieb:


> Härtere Blue's


  Da wird wohl selbst bei der *blauen* Fraktion dem Einen oder Anderen ganz *grün* im Gesicht- und _*Klick*_


----------



## Cart3r (6. November 2012)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur für Gaming*

Soll irgendwann auch eine tastatur mit grünen mx-switches von cm storm kommen.


----------

